# Ammo wins 4th Doubleheader this year! First dog to do so!



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Ammo wins a doubleheader at Lincoln Trail this weekend for her fourth Doubleheader this year. 

Other major accomplishments the little brown dog ticked off this weekend were: 

She passed NAFC FC Kannonball Kate for the record of Highpoint All Age bitch for a single season... Breaking Kate's 1977 record of 83.5 pts in 1977 with Ammo's new total of 91 pts.

Ammo joined Hiwood Piper and Creek Robber as the only three dogs over 90 all age points in a single season. 

With 5 Amateur points this weekend and two trials remaining, Ammo has clinched the 2014 Amateur High Point Award. 

With the two wins, Ammo also tied Creek Robber's record of 28 placements in one season.

The two wins gives Ammo a total of 14 all age wins this year. (8 amateur & 6 open)
Two behind Hiwood Piper's record of 16 in a single season. 

She is also the top all age dog with her current 91 points. 



All I know is if you are a true dog person, you have to respect what this little dog does week in and week out. I watched this trial and she won both stakes going away. Taking nothing away from the competitors... This is a special little dog. And quite a team... Way to go Bill, Micki and Ammo!


----------



## Cooper (Jul 9, 2012)

Who owns her, how old is she and what are her bloodlines?


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Bloodlines?


----------



## labguy (Jan 17, 2006)

She's an amazing little dog. Congratulations Bill and Micki. You deserve it.
Brian


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

age?????...........


----------



## Parker M. (Mar 6, 2014)

Choc24/7 said:


> age?????...........


http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=12594


----------



## Chuck Ward (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome job! Great team!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Amazing dog....congrats to Team Ammo!

(and kudos to Roux for being her sire!   )


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Sharon Potter said:


> Amazing dog....congrats to Team Ammo!
> 
> (and kudos to Roux for being her sire!   )


Ditto! And mom Tyra too!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

huntinman said:


> Ditto! And mom Tyra too!


Congrats to all. She has been an amazing dog!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow! Amazed by this dog.


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats Ammo, Bill and Micki! You guys are amazing. Nice talking to you guys and good luck.


----------



## MBellow74 (Jun 19, 2014)

She is amazing! Week in and week out she brings it! Awesome little gal!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Ammo is closing in in what was considered a streak similar to DiMaggio's 56 game hitting streak, by chasing Piper's record...what she is doing is something that's hard to fathom, but I congratulate Bill and Micki on a magical year that isnt done yet...


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

She will be in Virginia this coming weekend looking forward to watching her run The Legend.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

On behalf of the Brown Dog Mafia we honor this flag bearer of our cause. No more smart remarks after 35 years of proving chocolates are more than pretty faces but have brains. Blacks, yellows and now chocolates sit in recognition of Ammo.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

What a dawg! Congratulations, and the best color too


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

What trial was she entered in?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

moscowitz said:


> What trial was she entered in?


Lincoln Trail Retriever Club - Grahamville (Paducah) Kentucky.

Congrats to the Petrovish/Ammo team! 

Sincerely, Chris


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

I'll add my congratulations for this amazing trio. My dog, Gus, was in the field when Ammo won her first Derby at 8 months of age, and I've been following this team ever since. What a ride, and a joy to watch!


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

huntinman said:


> Ditto! And mom Tyra too!


Thanks Bill....Below is Ammo's Sire "Roux" and Dam "Tyra". Our first of 4 breedings turn 7 on November 6th http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=12594/. We are Blessed to have 4 Great Litters of the TyRoux breedings. Congrats to Bill, Micki, and the little choco dawg Ammo. So so proud of you all.


ROUX


AMMO


TYRA


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Jim Scarborough said:


> I'll add my congratulations for this amazing trio. My dog, Gus, was in the field when Ammo won her first Derby at 8 months of age, and I've been following this team ever since. What a ride, and a joy to watch!


^^^^^
Like button


----------



## Lowell Mollenhauer (Jan 12, 2012)

How does AMMO compare with LOTTIE at same age?


----------



## Hotchocolate (Jun 24, 2011)

Congrats from another Chocolate fan.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Way to go Ammo and Bill,

truly a special girl


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

The question was asked Ammo vs Lottie. For the sake of discussion it reminds me of this weekends discussion of the Broncos' Peyton Manning vs Patriots Tom Brady.

1. Lottie (Candlewoods Tank a Lot) was 89 National Derby dog and a 3X National Field Trial (Open) winner. She was also an AFC. She was bred 4X to 4 different males and left 22 FC-AFC offspring.

2. Ammo was the NDC w/144 points all-time high. Canadian National FC. Holder of both FC-AFC titles. This years Double winners @ 4. To the best of my knowledge no off-spring. 

Brady has won more Superbowls and team victories than Manning. Manning has higher individual achievement stats (yardage/passing touchdowns)w/one Superbowl.

In my book altho a chocolate lover and total respecter of Ammo's achievements and those yet to come, I think Lottie leaves the greater legacy to the Field Trial world because of the 22 FC-AFC offspring who have titled offspring of their own. The beat goes on.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

SFLabs said:


> Thanks Bill....Below is Ammo's Sire "Roux" and Dam "Tyra". Our first of 4 breedings turn 7 on November 6th http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=12594/. We are Blessed to have 4 Great Litters of the TyRoux breedings. Congrats to Bill, Micki, and the little choco dawg Ammo. So so proud of you all.
> 
> 
> ROUX
> ...



GREAT pics of the old girl!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

swliszka said:


> The question was asked Ammo vs Lottie. For the sake of discussion it reminds me of this weekends discussion of the Broncos' Peyton Manning vs Patriots Tom Brady.
> 
> 1. Lottie (Candlewoods Tank a Lot) was 89 National Derby dog and a 3X National Field Trial (Open) winner. She was also an AFC. She was bred 4X to 4 different males and left 22 FC-AFC offspring.
> 
> ...


How cool is it to be discussed on the same breath with a legend like Lottie?


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

What a special special animal.... 


Richard


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

Chocolate changing history. People will view brown dogs just a little different. Awesome for Ammo!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

labsforme said:


> Ammo is a dog in 20 lifetimes. No need to compare to anybody. She is who she is and is still in her prime.
> Now to throw things into a reel loop.
> WHAT IF SHE WAS SILVER?


Pour me one of whatever you're drinking. 

Moot point. Ammo was bred by responsible breeders who recognize and uphold the Labrador breed standard. There isn't a snowball's chance in hell that a disqualifying dilute would come from a reputable program producing true FT quality dogs.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't think the judges this weekend were paying one bit of attention to what color Ammo is!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I don't think the judges this weekend were paying one bit of attention to what color Ammo is!


And thank God for it!

I'll get burned at the stake for this, but here goes. If I could change one thing in the Ammo discussion (and Roux for that matter) it would be to eliminate the color references altogether. In my eyes, Roux is a special animal for many reasons. Color is not one of them. It just makes him and Ammo and Tyra a little different.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

labsforme said:


> Ammo is a dog in 20 lifetimes. No need to compare to anybody. She is who she is and is still in her prime.
> Now to throw things into a reel loop.
> WHAT IF SHE WAS SILVER?


she would be a heck of a Weimaraner!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Bayou Magic said:


> And thank God for it!
> 
> I'll get burned at the stake for this, but here goes. If I could change one thing in the Ammo discussion (and Roux for that matter) it would be to eliminate the color references altogether. In my eyes, Roux is a special animal for many reasons. Color is not one of them. It just makes him and Ammo and Tyra a little different.


DING DING DING We have a winner!!!

Very well said Frank, All 3 of those dogs would be special even if they were polka dotted

Big props to Bill, Micki and Ammo their incredible little brown eyed girl


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Impressive! Congrats!!!


----------



## Matt Paulk (Jan 11, 2014)

Weathered,

Just curious; does your reference, "Chill by Harness Creek" refer to either Harness Creek in Maryland or the kennel, Harness Creek Retrievers, owned and operated by my buddy, pro trainer, Tom Neel? I've got one of Tom's pups, Harness Creek's Chesapeake Bay Girl ("Peake"). She's about 7 months and is getting trained up right now.

Matt


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Bayou Magic said:


> And thank God for it!
> 
> I'll get burned at the stake for this, but here goes. If I could change one thing in the Ammo discussion (and Roux for that matter) it would be to eliminate the color references altogether. In my eyes, Roux is a special animal for many reasons. Color is not one of them. It just makes him and Ammo and Tyra a little different.


As a Golden owner I never paid much attention to the color distinction you guys seem to harp on. Sometimes I get the feeling a Yellow or Chocolate Lab owner may as well have a Golden or Chessie as far as the Black dog owners are concerned. To me there are three major retriever breeds. Like somebody said, Ammo is a dog of twenty lifetimes, I think regardless of color or breed.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

labsforme said:


> Ammo is a dog in 20 lifetimes. No need to compare to anybody. She is who she is and is still in her prime.
> Now to throw things into a reel loop.
> WHAT IF SHE WAS SILVER?


what should be said is ammo has the owners in 20 lifetimes!!! when you look at the number of trials that dog has run is purely amazing. that is called total dedication towards a goal. congrats to the owners!!! you guys are truly amazing


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

kip said:


> what should be said is ammo has the owners in 20 lifetimes!!! when you look at the number of trials that dog has run is purely amazing. that is called total dedication towards a goal. congrats to the owners!!! you guys are truly amazing


I agree, but the fact is there are very few dogs that could hold up to that many trials and the training that goes with it. Most dogs would either sour or blow up, Ammo is just a ho-hum steady Eddie that never seems to feel any anxiety or get too high, that plus amazing marking talent, amazing!


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

Dam, I was gonna go watch that trial in KY. Looks like I missed out on seeing that girl do her stuff.
What a dog.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Remember the discussions when she was going through derby and how many people worried about her burning up real early and never making it in the "big boy" stakes?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

kip said:


> what should be said is ammo has the owners in 20 lifetimes!!! when you look at the number of trials that dog has run is purely amazing. that is called total dedication towards a goal. congrats to the owners!!! you guys are truly amazing


Kip, you are correct about the owners... But the number of trials Ammo has run this year is not all that remarkable when compared to many of the top all age dogs. She has run 25 Opens and 24 Ams. 

What is remarkable is that the dog does so well on the road consistently... As much as they are on the road, they don't spend much time running on their "home turf". 

She has run 25 Opens and 24 Ams. 
With 40.5 Open pts for an average of 1.62 per start. 
With 50.5 Am pts for an average of 2.10 per start. 

When I last ran all age stakes, we ran about 23 trials a year several years in a row. And were very happy to get between 20 - 30 points a year with that dog. That dog finished her career with 96.5 all age points. It blows my mind to think Ammo could get that in one year! Basically what I thought was a good career with my dog while essentially running a a few more trials than I did on average.


----------



## Parker M. (Mar 6, 2014)

huntinman said:


> Kip, you are correct about the owners... But the number of trials Ammo has run this year is not all that remarkable when compared to many of the top all age dogs. She has run 25 Opens and 24 Ams.
> 
> What is remarkable is that the dog does so well on the road consistently... As much as they are on the road, they don't spend much time running on their "home turf".
> 
> ...


For a rookie like myself putting it into perspective like that sounds remarkable. I could only wish to watch a dog like that in person. Or any AA dog for that matter. The bar seems to be always set so high.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Bill don't forget Canada, just another title, kind of a big one too. She runs a lot of trials, at least one every two weeks for a whole year without a break, that's impressive. I don't think there is another dog in the country that could hold it together week after week like that. She is really a special dog.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

there is one thing that is overlooked on this whole thread.....

Lets give Bill Petrovish his props for doing a phenomenal job of training this dog...Yes Ammo is a special dog, but she didnt learn this stuff on her own...and she didnt learn it from a Pro...

the FACT that he has done much of this on his own and on a retired person's budget is a remarkable feat on its own...

I am in awe of their accomplishments and what they bring to the game...much RESPECT


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Well I heard he has an excellent bird boy/ bird woman. His wife who has helped with training and she doesn't have to be paid I think.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Great dog, nice people, and fun to train with. Nice job Bill and Ammo


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

achiro said:


> Remember the discussions when she was going through derby and how many people worried about her burning up real early and never making it in the "big boy" stakes?


Here's one of those threads:

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?21456-Roux-and-Tyra-Pup


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Here's one of those threads:
> 
> http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?21456-Roux-and-Tyra-Pup



Sure makes some of the expert opinions look kind of foolish, even though there was good advice for the majority of dogs. Ammo just happened to not be ordinary. Just goes to show one size does not fit all.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Parker M. said:


> For a rookie like myself putting it into perspective like that sounds remarkable. I could only wish to watch a dog like that in person. Or any AA dog for that matter. The bar seems to be always set so high.


I saw one FC AFC that ran 25 trials so far this year... (On EE) That has a grand total of ONE JAM and zero points. This same dog ran the National AM in June. This is an extreme example..., but there are plenty of dogs who run plenty of trials. Just not many who are able to pull out a place almost every weekend like an Ammo or a Slider or a Bullet. There are others that fit this description, these are three I like.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

why don't ya'll go get a room Bill?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Really incredible accomplishments. Hard for me to fathom. People will talk about this dog for a long long time. 

Dog needs to be bred a couple of times so this blood can live on.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

golfandhunter said:


> why don't ya'll go get a room Bill?


Nice... Thanks for contributing in a positive manner to this thread about a great dog. It's great to know you care.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

SjSmith said:


> Dam, I was gonna go watch that trial in KY. Looks like I missed out on seeing that girl do her stuff.
> What a dog.


Hey Stretch,

It was great to talk with you last night! We'll get you to a white coat event one of these days. 

Chris


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

I once in a lifetime dog. Truly amazing. Hang on for the ride. 
Sue


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

How come so many scratches at this trial.


----------



## TXPride (Nov 14, 2013)

Congrats to a great team.


I wonder how many times ammo would have been bred if she was a male. Talk about a money dog...


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

To put it in a little further perspective... Here are the current top 10 all age dogs with two trials remaining before the National.


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Amazing Ammo!&#55357;&#56835; Her record speaks for itself, but what I love the most-it will shut a lot of big mouth know it all naysayers! Way to go girl !


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

I think it is unreal what Ammo has been able to accomplish. I have not been able to see her run yet, but I hope I get to someday. Even if I had a dog that was capable of doing something even remotely close to what Ammo has accomplished, I can't imagine what a fortune it has to cost to do that. Congrats Bill & Ammo!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

What an Amazing ride!!! We want to thank EVERYONE of YOU for each of your individual posts. Your words have encouraged and empowered us both on the net and on the road. Each of you have inspired and motivated us in your own unique way. Thanks for riding the ride with us. We also want to thank Retriever Training Forum, Retriever News, Find Retrievers and Retriever Results for being every Retriever Lovers information highway. 
Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer, Bill & Micki


----------



## David Martin (Jun 26, 2014)

Can't wait to see her run the PRC Open this weekend!!! Ammo vs. Bullet in a 92 dog open, that's gonna be a really great Open to watch!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

David Martin said:


> Can't wait to see her run the PRC Open this weekend!!! Ammo vs. Bullet in a 92 dog open, that's gonna be a really great Open to watch!


LOL. Should we scratch the other 90? I'd be for it, since it would make the whole trial go a lot more smoothly to finish the open by lunch on Friday, but I am not sure the rest of the gang will go along with it. There might be a few more good dogs entered with handlers that aren't total hacks.


----------



## David Martin (Jun 26, 2014)

That was my point lol, it's gonna be a big open with a lot of great dogs and handlers!


----------

